

The Ping-Pong Theory of Tech-World Sexism - news_to_me
https://medium.com/matter/the-ping-pong-theory-of-tech-world-sexism-c2053c10c06c

======
marmarlade
It's not so much a theory as a collection of vignettes based on one
individual's situation in their company.

I do agree with getting good at ping pong or whatever the office choice of
communal activity is.

Playing foosball / Mario Kart / basketball with the whole gang in various
roles definitely helped with gaining acceptance and enabling better dialogue
during working hours - guess what, it's called team building and spans across
sexes.

------
jev
"If there's not a penis or an MBA involved, a decision can not be made."

So she not only reduces men to their genitals and implies that men rely on
them when making decisions, but considers it equivalent to, say, their college
degrees, in assessing relevancy. We're supposed to listen to this person on
matters of sexism?

